# Cheap hotels in Alexandria...



## ATO1865 (Sep 30, 2010)

Can anyone suggest some inexpensive hotels in Alex preferably near the Corniche in Stanley or Rushdy area for July? I'm looking for a hotel to stay for a few days while I find an apartment in the area. I'm not sure if online sources are accurate or what prices are these days. If anyone has a suggestion for a cheap 3 star hotel or additional info I'd appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

I like the mamoura beach resort, nice with a private beach, i have been trying to find a number but to no avail, try trip adviser, they have pretty nice deals there sometimes with reviews!  hth


----------



## pole_mistress (May 31, 2011)

Hi
I have stayed in the aifu horizon resort in Alexandria, its not too expensive and there is a lovely restaurant just down the street from it called Chilli's


----------



## mw1023 (May 18, 2011)

hey ATO1865,

I have been reading the forum and see that you are moving to alex this summer. I am moving in late August for a teaching job as well. My school is in Smouha and I will be living in there or Roushdy(sp?). Do you mind if i ask what school you're teaching in? 

Glad I found someone else who is in the same boat (sort of)!


----------

